# What is this?  Thai Purple Podded Yard Long Bean??



## foamheart (Sep 10, 2017)

I got a bunch of these today from a friend. I have had the long green beans and they were outstanding. BUt I cooked them as green beans for the most part.













IMG_8154.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 10, 2017






These though even smaller in diameter, seem more like a skinny crowder pea instead of some red bean??

I googled and as usually sweet and spicy beans. 

I am definately am not going to shell the peas....LOL

Suggestions or ideas?

BTW I tryed to boil a handful tonight and it doesn't look promising.

Thanks in advance for any help.

OMG TUFF!! steaming doesn't work either!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 12, 2017)

I got nada.  Heck, since they were tough, smoke them to an internal temp of 205F.  Could be the brisket of beans!


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

Kevin My wife said you have to boil the H*** out of them

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2017)

I didn't boil the heck out of 'em Richie but I steamed the heck out of 'em. Did she say they were like crowder peas? Real dry outer husk with peas inside?

In that case I'll go start boiling some.

Maybe turn the water purple and I'll have a new Easter egg dye....LOL

See Ray someone always knows what to do......


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> I didn't boil the heck out of 'em Richie but I steamed the heck out of 'em. Did she say they were like crowder peas? Real dry outer husk with peas inside?
> 
> In that case I'll go start boiling some.
> 
> ...


No she said boil till tender Asian beans so who knows

The Asian LOL

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> No she said boil till tender Asian beans so who knows
> 
> The Asian LOL
> 
> Richie


I never doubt'd her. The same person last year brought me some of these supper long green beans, and I loved them.

But with these purple, the skin or husk is more dry. BTW I did Boil the H*** out of a bunch, almost tender but not bad.













IMG_8179.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 13, 2017






Supper;

Fried chicken tenders, fried okra, fried butternut, a new tater (cooked with the purple beans), & purple beans w/ a little homemade bacon .....

Not a single complaint. BTW Thank your bride for me pretty please.


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 13, 2017)

I've typically eaten these cut into pieces and stir fried.


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2017)

Green are what we normally get The Purple are most likely older beans

Richie


----------

